# Adblocker Error Message



## GeorginaSparks

As of 30 mins ago, ive been getting this on every single page i visit on here. Im not removing my adblocker so fix this please.


----------



## theRaven

I havent received that message but rather ads on my mobile phone when on the forum. Never before until now


----------



## dimopoulos

Advertisements are a source of revenue for this site, means to keep the site running. 

For the last few months our ad revenue has decreased significantly and if the decline continues in the near future we will not be able to pay our hosting bills. The traffic on the site has not decreased so it is a result of more and more members using ad blockers.

You are more than welcome to either ignore these messages and dismiss them when they appear, or add our site as a trusted site to deliver ads in your adblocker.


----------



## bellatiamarie

There's this ANNOYING ad that pop ups at the bottom of my screen as of this morning.  Every time I click the x it goes away but if I go to another page within the site it pops back up.  This is going to be annoying enough to the point where I stop coming to LHCF.  Is there a way to block it?


----------



## hunnychile

Is it possible to only allow paid users to use adblockers? 

I'll let my subscription lapse before I allow ads on something I pay for.....


----------



## JerriBlank

bellatiamarie said:


> There's this ANNOYING ad that pop ups at the bottom of my screen as of this morning.  Every time I click the x it goes away but if I go to another page within the site it pops back up.  This is going to be annoying enough to the point where I stop coming to LHCF.  Is there a way to block it?



Same here! I blocked pop ups and JavaScript,  but I don't want the quality of my experience on the site to ne affected because of some annoying ads. They're like a virus. I can't take it.


----------



## hairsothick

Having those boxes pop up on every single page is ridiculous. I'm not disabling my ad blocker when I pay to use this site.


----------



## MzLady78

Ugh, so it's not just me, I thought I did something by mistake. 

This is so annoying.


----------



## JFemme

Every single page..... That's too much......full tilt harrassment 

I will never buy one single thing via an ad

Especially a forced one...

J/s


----------



## GeorginaSparks

I don't want ads and forcing paying members to disable their adblock is kinda ridiculous.


----------



## Sharpened

I could still see and click on ads on the right side even with adblocker, so I do not understand the fuss.


----------



## BackToMyRoots

The ads are also stretched across the top of my screen and distorting my mobile view.


----------



## Foxglove

hairsothick said:


> Having those boxes pop up on every single page is ridiculous. I'm not disabling my ad blocker when I pay to use this site.



Thissss what's the point of paying if we have to deal with ads? I thought that was the whole point of paying


----------



## ackee walk

@dimopoulos There's this one particular ad at the bottom of the screen that disrupts our ability to use the site. If you click it away, it keeps coming back and if you don't click it away, it replaces the entire screen with a page that contains links to other sites. I honestly thought it was malware or a virus. 

This type of thing will push me, and I'm sure others, from using the site. So now you have ad revenue that's pushing away paying members? What's the point of that?


----------



## MysTori

Yeah, I don't agree with the popup asking to remove adblocker. I usually see those on websites where I'm trying to view content for free, which I understand. But to pay AND have to contend with ads  Maybe have the adblocker apply to non-paying visitors only would be great. But, to be fair, I did turned off the adblocker, refreshed the page multiple times and it still wouldn't remove the adblocker messages popping up on my screen. Lose/Lose. I've already been debating the fact that LHCF has been eating alot of my time (addicted), maybe it's a sign


----------



## FearlessNik

First the forced blogs now this. Our six fiddy doesn't go as far as it used to.


----------



## theRaven

So things we are subjected to:

Cannot curse for risk of being banned,
Cannot have random thoughts threads,
Threads being at risk to being locked or poofed at will,
Pay a yearly subscription fee
        ... And now we are subjected to forced ads... Lordt!
I understand this is a forum with rules and that this site needs to function and run well with good revenue. However as regular respective paying member I'm feeling very slighted by this.

Why not just do a donations fundraiser like wikipedia does or increase the subscription fee to 9.99? I would prefer those options over forced ads.


----------



## FlowerHair

Ummmm...these ADS are ridiculous!!  

Who wants to spend time x-ing away ads on every single page???

Not me. 

See you all another day!


----------



## FelaShrine

FearlessNik said:


> First the forced blogs now this. Our six fiddy doesn't go as far as it used to.



forced blogs?


----------



## hunnychile

FearlessNik said:


> First the forced blogs now this. Our six fiddy doesn't go as far as it used to.


The blog notifications wouldn't be so bad if clicking "mark as read" didn't direct you to another page.


----------



## Adelta89

BackToMyRoots said:


> The ads are also stretched across the top of my screen and distorting my mobile view.


Mine also.


----------



## Autumn~Tint~Of~Gold

Ok this adblocker message is annoying. I am not turning off my adblocker.


----------



## BonBon

FlowerHair said:


> Ummmm...these ADS are ridiculous!!
> 
> *Who wants to spend time x-ing away ads on every single page???*
> 
> Not me.
> 
> See you all another day!



 Thats the beautiful thing about adblocker, you don't have to


----------



## GoingBack

Sumra said:


> Thats the beautiful thing about adblocker, you don't have to


I was about to say that.  Why don't you guys just use your ad blocker to block the message?


----------



## Autumn~Tint~Of~Gold

GoingBack said:


> I was about to say that.  Why don't you guys just use your ad blocker to block the message?


it worked!!!


----------



## Autumn~Tint~Of~Gold

just go to filter preferences and check off the first box  if it's unchecked.


----------



## Autumn~Tint~Of~Gold

one of them has come back again  how is that?  i'll have to fiddle with the settings.


----------



## tocktick

hunnychile said:


> Is it possible to only allow paid users to use adblockers?
> 
> I'll let my subscription lapse before I allow ads on something I pay for.....



This right here. On other content sites, it's typical to have ads for free users and for those ads to be removed if you subscribe. As a paying member, I assumed my annual subscription was what I contributed to help support the site, not ad clicks. Whilst the ads were always on the side, as someone with adblock I didn't give it much thought and don't believe I should have to.

If adblock isn't allowed even for paying for paying members now and the warnings are set to be this obnoxious for the foreseeable future, I'd also rather let my subscription lapse. Between this and a few other issues, the overall experience here (minus the actual community/members) is borderline unpleasant.


----------



## VeryBecoming

I actually had adblocker off on this site because the ads were easy to ignore. I turned it back on today because of an intrusive ad that made it basically impossible to browse the forum, only to find an adblock warning that's even more annoying.


----------



## MysTori

I hear you  I didn't turn on adblocker for LHCF but for the other sites I visit. LHCF was just covered by default, but I agree that the ads weren't so bad. However, I've turned off the adblocker, reloaded the page, didn't work. I even closed the page and reopened it with the blocker off and I still get the popups. So, I have to find a way around it.


----------



## Lucia

tocktick said:


> This right here. On other content sites, it's typical to have ads for free users and for those ads to be removed if you subscribe. As a paying member, I assumed my annual subscription was what I contributed to help support the site, not ad clicks. Whilst the ads were always on the side, as someone with adblock I didn't give it much thought and don't believe I should have to.
> 
> If adblock isn't allowed even for paying for paying members now and the warnings are set to be this obnoxious for the foreseeable future, I'd also rather let my subscription lapse. Between this and a few other issues, the overall experience here (minus the actual community/members) is borderline unpleasant.



That's what thought too. The few ads before weren't that intrusive. But we should have a opt out for paying members.


----------



## GeorginaSparks

Crazy...im  now home on my Mac and im not getting the popups about disabling my adblocker. Was just happening on my work computer which is a windows.


----------



## Sharpened

The adspace on the right is wider on my mobile device, squishing the blocks and words on the main forum pages. Yuk...


----------



## Solila

@dimopoulos But these ads are really bothersome. One of them actually runs down the entire screen as you scroll down.


----------



## straightlovely

Soooo is he going to come back and answer anyone???  And now that I'm on mobile these new ads are horrible too.


----------



## FlowerHair

The most offensive ads are not visible on my phone! 
Hallelujah!


----------



## NapfroConsulate

On my phone I have an add banner at the top that scrolls to the right even beyond my window and then one at the bottom that sticks there as you scroll. Eventually, as you continue to scroll you get a popup that takes you to a page with a ton of sites listed. Like a previous poster said it looks like malware. Its really bothersome and makes the experience tedious when navigating the site using mobile.


----------



## FearlessNik

FelaShrine said:


> forced blogs?



Yea the notifications annoy me. I don't want to read blogs and I don't want to have to go into them to remove the notifications.


----------



## Lucia

Solila said:


> View attachment 389517 @dimopoulos But these ads are really bothersome. One of them actually runs down the entire screen as you scroll down.



Yes that's the obnoxious one.


----------



## FelaShrine

FearlessNik said:


> Yea the notifications annoy me. I don't want to read blogs and I don't want to have to go into them to remove the notifications.



Oh I just have the notifications hanging there


----------



## FelaShrine

GeorginaSparks said:


> Crazy...im  now home on my Mac and im not getting the popups about disabling my adblocker. Was just happening on my work computer which is a windows.



I have a mac and it was showing up all day. Just stopped a couple of hrs ago


----------



## Theresamonet

I thought it was just me. I was sitting here trying to figure out how I got a virus on my iPad.

Look at all of these ads. It's ridiculous!



And then the one at the bottom had the nerve to get stuck and leave lines across my screen.



I won't be literally chased by ads. I'll see y'all when this is resolved.


----------



## Enyo

Okay, I feel better knowing this is a site-wide issue. Still, like many others have said, I'm not taking my ad-blocker down. It wouldn't be so bad if the ads weren't so obnoxious! It really looks like malware.


----------



## Foxglove

I'm just laughing bc the ads are all about hair care tips and hair products which is what brought most people to this site in the first place. I'm not clicking on those and if they were successful in getting clicks they would drive traffic away from this hair care tips/hair product site. Counterproductive all around


----------



## Lucie

I am always tardy to the party with this stuff. I keep seeing a black, thin box at the bottom of the page and I have to keep X'ing it. I usually surf from my phone rather than use a desktop.


----------



## Black Ambrosia

The one at the bottom of the screen is now worse. It used to be that you could X out of it but now the box stays even when you tell it you don't want to see the ad. There's now a google box blocking the bottom of the screen. Also, the ads that were displaying started giving me a headache. There was a Honda ad with the car driving across the bottom of the screen and there was an AT&T ad where the symbol moved across the bottom. It's too much going on when I'm trying to read. 

I wish there had been a poll or something before these changes were implemented. I'd rather pay a small increase than suffer through these ads.


----------



## Lady-RuffDiamond

If covering your hosting costs are such an issue, then maybe its time to review the cost. When was the last time you increased the subscription?

I know that subscriber mentioning a price increase is equivalent to a turkey voting for Christmas, but these ads are driving me nuts...

I don't know about anyone else but I'm not averse to paying more in order to avoid these ads...


----------



## Tibbar

Man these ads are super duper annoying!! I barely post but I lurk like mad but I can't take this nonsense. I agree that paying members should not have to deal with this. They should not be so dependent on ad revenue with a paying member base.


----------



## GeorginaSparks

ok seems like it's gone on my work pc


----------



## SoniT

OK, the ad at the bottom is even more annoying now. It's a different ad from yesterday. It doesn't have an "X" so I can't close it. It also scrolls across the bottom. Ugh.


----------



## kanozas

Enyo said:


> Okay, I feel better knowing this is a site-wide issue. Still, like many others have said, I'm not taking my ad-blocker down. It wouldn't be so bad if the ads weren't so obnoxious! It really looks like malware.



I think they behave somewhat as malware or are detected as such.  My anti-virus keeps sanitizing something and I suspect it's generated from this site.   I disabled my ad blocker and the page is quirky to load with each page loading.


----------



## brownb83

This site is going to suffer even more if this doesn't get resolved. People were actually clicking on ads from this site? I have never, not even once.


----------



## Duff

^^they count on people clicking my mistake


----------



## OhTall1

brownb83 said:


> People were actually clicking on ads from this site? I have never, not even once.


I don't think anyone has to click on the ad for the site to generate revenue.  Just having it pop up on the screen can sometimes generate a smaller amount.


----------



## Lucie

Duff said:


> ^^they count on people clicking my mistake



Guilty! I stay clicking on profiles and ads by accident.


----------



## JFemme

brownb83 said:


> This site is going to suffer even more if this doesn't get resolved. People were actually clicking on ads from this site? I have never, not even once.



Yes, counterproductive ....much


----------



## Autumn~Tint~Of~Gold

I  still have my adblocker on and have not seen anymore of those error messages...


----------



## Duff

Now I don't see the black banner while in an actual thread but it is there in the main forum section. 

ETA. Ok, I spoke too soon. It's funny that the banner is not in THIS thread tho.


----------



## Honey Bee

SoniT said:


> OK, the ad at the bottom is even more annoying now. It's a different ad from yesterday. It doesn't have an "X" so I can't close it.* It also scrolls across the bottom*. Ugh.


Yeah, the scrolling is giving me a headache. 

Y'all play too much. I would gladly pay more to stop this nonsense.


----------



## MysTori

Honey Bee said:


> Yeah, the scrolling is giving me a headache.
> 
> Y'all play too much. *I would gladly pay more to stop this nonsense.*


Maybe that's the tactic.  We need to stop saying that or the next renewal may be $14.99


----------



## Honey Bee

teressa9 said:


> Maybe that's the tactic.  We need to stop saying that or the next renewal may be $14.99


Aha, so that's the scheme!


----------



## Leeda.the.Paladin

Something really weird happened on my mac, when I accidentally scrolled over an ad. Some kind of file started downloading? It was weird. I got scared and got rid of it quickly.

Def  don't like the ads...I mean, I agree that most people that come here on a regular basis are not going to click ads. Maybe tone down the ads some so they are not so intrusive?


----------



## Leeda.the.Paladin

It just happened again...what in the world?


----------



## hunnychile

KCcurly said:


> Something really weird happened on my mac, when I accidentally scrolled over an ad. Some kind of file started downloading? It was weird. I got scared and got rid of it quickly.
> 
> Def  don't like the ads...I mean, I agree that most people that come here on a regular basis are not going to click ads. Maybe tone down the ads some so they are not so intrusive?


There's a solution here and it's not to make the ads so obscenely intrusive that it drives people away altogether. I agree that was a step in the wrong direction. It would be nice if we could be consulted on major decisions like this, seeing as this is a premium (paid) service. 

I hope we get a constructive discourse and not a locked thread like the last update.


----------



## Honey Bee

Hey, that terrible scrolling ad at the bottom of the screen is gone! Yay team! 

Eta, Nope, spoke too soon


----------



## Crackers Phinn

I don't get the ads on the PC's, but they take over the IPhone and IPad.


----------



## Bunnyhaslonghair

SoniT said:


> OK, the ad at the bottom is even more annoying now. It's a different ad from yesterday. It doesn't have an "X" so I can't close it. It also scrolls across the bottom. Ugh.


I have this same ad!


----------



## hunnychile

Adblocker has an iOS app that works well. I was getting the scrolling ad on the bottom as well. 

I turned off ad blocker on my computer in a show of good faith but I can't deal with that scrolling one on mobile.


----------



## MysTori

hunnychile said:


> Adblocker has an iOS app that works well. I was getting the scrolling ad on the bottom as well.
> 
> I turned off ad blocker on my computer in a show of good faith but I can't deal with that scrolling one on mobile.


I just turned off the adblocker after reading your post and refreshed the page. So far, so good.


----------



## TrulyBlessed

So I just downloaded 1Blocker on my iPhone and that's working very well so far. Out of the 13+ years I've been on here I've never complained about LHCF but whew that scrolling bar at the bottom of the phone was driving my mind into dark places.


----------



## Black Ambrosia

Mandatory positive. This experience, and the threads that came out of it, forced me to learn about ad blockers. My mac isn't gettting the worst ads so I guess the built in protections in safari are working. My iPad is a completely different story. I paid money for an adblocker (I know there are free ones) and I'm really, really, really pleased. None of the ads are showing up on my iPad. I'm not even seeing the adblocker message.


----------



## GeorginaSparks

I no longer get the ads on my windows, mac or iphone(dont think i ever got them on there). ive always had the ad blocker app on my phone. Im glad they stopped because i was checking to see if it was legal for pop ups like that to force people to disable adblocker on a page.


----------



## FlowerHair

TrulyBlessed said:


> So I just downloaded 1Blocker on my iPhone and that's working very well so far. Out of the 13+ years I've been on here I've never complained about LHCF but whew that scrolling bar at the bottom of the phone was driving my mind into dark places.


Thank you! Works like a charm!


----------



## TrulyBlessed

FlowerHair said:


> Thank you! Works like a charm!



Yay!! You're very welcome!


----------



## Enyo

TrulyBlessed said:


> So I just downloaded 1Blocker on my iPhone and that's working very well so far. Out of the 13+ years I've been on here I've never complained about LHCF but whew that scrolling bar at the bottom of the phone was driving my mind into dark places.


Thank you for the recommendation. I downloaded it and it's working perfectly.


----------



## Mom23

TrulyBlessed said:


> So I just downloaded 1Blocker on my iPhone and that's working very well so far. Out of the 13+ years I've been on here I've never complained about LHCF but whew that scrolling bar at the bottom of the phone was driving my mind into dark places.


Thank you!! That fixed the issue for me!


----------



## hunnychile

Did the ads get better on mobile for those without blockers? I've allowed them on my browser for now. 

@dimopoulos Is it enough to view the ads or are you guys counting on clicks?


----------



## hunnychile

Bumping.


----------

